# Dragjet O Gauge cars nearly ready!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be reproducing the 49 merc,57 T-Bird,Deuce rod,57 Belair and many other new bodies this year.Starting off with the deuce rod bodies to be available this month.Having exact repro chassis tooled as we speak of the original O gauge chassis.For T-Jet fans,we have the 70 442,69 roadrunner,and 65 GTO ready to go,thanks for your business!
 Dragjet
p.s.As always,these bodies will be molded in color.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

do you have any pics?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

41-willys said:


> do you have any pics?


All my pic files are to large to upload,I can e-mail you pics if you wish,thanks.
Chris


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

PM sent, Thanks


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Cool,

I sent you an email saying I'm interested in bodies. I would probably check out a chassis or two also.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

micyou03 said:


> Cool,
> 
> I sent you an email saying I'm interested in bodies. I would probably check out a chassis or two also.


My email addy is [email protected] lets go thru there,easier file uploads.
DRAGjet


----------



## hoosierhtoo (Jul 29, 2006)

*sedan bodies*

will you be doing the sedan bodies too? Thanks


----------



## JimmyFour3 (Aug 21, 2006)

When will your O gauge stuff be available?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Shooting for mid september.
Chris


----------



## JimmyFour3 (Aug 21, 2006)

Sounds good. looking forward to seeing some.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm in... I'll take two of each.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

hoosierhtoo said:


> will you be doing the sedan bodies too? Thanks


I will be doing the "Deuce rod" first,then the Merc,and 57 t-bird.Stay tuned!
Dragjet resin's


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

are these alot bigger than a t-jet?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

They are 1/48 scale.
Chris


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

What's the reccomended voltage and current for those?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Same as a T-Jet,because they are actually just a larger chassis,using t-jet arm,magnets and stock gearing in the rear.
DRAGjet


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

How are these coming along? Any available yet?


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Dragula!

"For T-Jet fans,we have the 70 442,69 roadrunner,and 65 GTO ready to go,thanks for your business!"

Any Pics????

How much for each and where do I purchase them?????

Thanks!

Wayne


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Are these available yet?


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

I got to meet Chris(Dragula) personally at the Richfield show last weeekend.

He is a very nice guy and I had a very nice conversation with him!

I got to see the '32 coupe bodies and his willys in person.

They are both very nice looking cars!

I especially liked the '41 willys since a buddy of mine had an all steel 1:1 gasser coupe years ago.

Chris had quite an impressive list of future cars he will be producing also.

It is nice to go to these slot shows and get to meet the other members on this board personally and get to see the products they are providing us first hand.....

Keep up the great work Chris!

And it was very nice to meet you and get to talk to you again!

I'm still interested in the t-jets you had listed available also!


Wayne


----------



## LTjet (Apr 10, 2004)

I have several of Chris's T-jet bodies. His work is excellent and he is a pleasure to deal with. I'm sure this new line will be just as nice!


----------



## JimmyFour3 (Aug 21, 2006)

Are these available in 1/43 yet?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

O Gauge bodies are 1/48.
The Big Drag.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Are the O-Gauge ones ready yet?


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Yup! Which car are you looking for?
DRAGjet


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I saw Chris's o-gauge at the ohio show and they are excellent.Love the Willy's and the different colors he has available.Tom Stumpf


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

does he offer a chassis with them too, or is he just selling bodies?


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Chassis too.


----------

